# Piriton Syrup for Hives



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Maz

Hope that all is well with you.

The latest in our long list of illnesses is that O has had an outbreak of hives 2 days ago.  In fact he was covered from head to toe in wheals.  Anyway, took him to the GP yesterday and he prescribed Piriton Syrup 2x 2.5ml/day.  He was talking about prescribing something else but I think that he had a change of mind.  He also said that the doseage was based on weight?

I see a bit of an improvement in the wheals, although they seem to be moving around his body, as in they go down from one part of his body and appear somewhere else.  

I am wondering how long Piriton would take to really start to make a difference in the normal course of things, and how long I should leave it before going back to the GP?

Sorry if that's a how long is a piece of string type question  

Thanks

Lx

Edit:  PS, forgot to say that he's just finished his 3rd lot of Amoxicillin (yesterday) as that bl**dy cough/cold/chest infection still hadn't shifted after 9 weeks.  Also I had started weaning him last week, so I've got no idea whether it's the weaning or the Amoxicillin that might have triggered the flare.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Sorry to hear about O still being poorly  Never rains but it pours  

Hard to say what has caused the hives as the most common culprits are food or medicines. Time frame would suggest perhaps the weaning but if the third lot of amoxicillin was a different make then it could have been somethig in that   What puree have you been trying him with recently? Was there a new one you introduced just before the hives broke out? Unfortunately with LOs it's really just a case of trial and error in cutting things out to see if it stops.

The Piriton dose seems fine for a 6 month old, as GP says though it will have been calcualted for his weight. Hives can be a bit of a nusiance and take a week or longer to resolve completely but you should see them start to die down within a couple of days.

Hope O gets better soon  
Maz x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Maz

Thanks so much for the reply.

Bizarrely, he had had nothing new on that particular day, just what he'd had the previous couple of days (carrot, broccoli, banana) with no ill effects.

The Amoxicillin however did have a slightly different label to the previous lot.  Our GP's dispensary does tend to get stuff from different manufacturers (my Levothyroxine never comes from the same manufacturer every month).

Anyway, the wheals have cleared today, so we'll reintroduce the weaning gradually in a couple of days and see what happens.

Thanks

Lx


----------

